# Second Chance Goldens rescue from the Balkans



## Clairebear76 (Sep 19, 2016)

Morning all, hope everyone’s well?
I’ve recently lost my boy Louis and have just been casually looking around the internet at all the rescue centres I can find. I don’t think I’m quite ready for a new companion just yet but my gut feeling is it won’t be long. I’m struggling with a dog free house for the first time in over 21 years!
On my travels around the internet I came across Second Chance Goldens (SCGR Rescue) who rescue dogs from the Balkans. Dogs are kept in the Balkans until they have found a home here, then are transported to Newport in South Wales, acclimatised for a few days before collection. I’ve already contacted the rescue for how their process works and it all sounds pretty good, but I’ve no experience of adopting a dog from abroad.
I should mention I have a 13 year old male cat, who has been around dogs since we had him when he was 6 months old so my main priority is that any potential new pooch is ok with cats. This is one area where I’m a little uncertain. The charity give a very good description of their dogs and have said they can be cat tested but there’s a little bit of uncertainty that you are agreeing to adopt based on their description and them matching you well without being able to meet the dog. 
They do have some lovely dogs available! Most are retriever/Labrador type but they take in all shapes and sizes. Does anyone have experience of this charity specifically or of adopting from charities who bring dogs in from overseas?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I don’t personally but I’m aware of others who have and many have been rewarded with some wonderful new companions despite some dogs being badly treated earlier in their lives.
I belong to a GR group on Facebook which has several members who have adopted from this rescue who would be able to tell you more if you are happy to use Facebook. It’s called Golden Retrievers GB and another one called Golden Retrievers R Us. Both are closed groups and well moderated and have some very helpful and knowledgeable people.


----------



## Clairebear76 (Sep 19, 2016)

Brilliant, thank you! I’ve requested to join the Facebook page of one of the ones you mentioned. I’m not necessarily after a retriever (I don’t really have a preference on breed at all) but if one comes along then great!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Clairebear76 said:


> Brilliant, thank you! I've requested to join the Facebook page of one of the ones you mentioned. I'm not necessarily after a retriever (I don't really have a preference on breed at all) but if one comes along then great!


Good for you. I'll look out for you. I take it your first name is Claire?


----------



## Clairebear76 (Sep 19, 2016)

It is, yes. I’ve asked to join the golden retrievers GB group, just waiting for approval. My profile picture is of me and Louis.


----------

